# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Laat eten: slecht voor de lijn? - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Laat eten: slecht voor de lijn? 
> In tegenstelling tot wat vaak wordt beweerd, heeft het tijdstip van de avondmaaltijd geen enkele invloed op het lichaamsgewicht. Wat telt is wàt, en voornamelijk hoevéél u eet, niet het tijdstip. Dat de caloriën die je ’s avonds verorbert minder goed of trager zouden verteren en meer als lichaamsvet zouden worden opgeslagen, is onzin.


bijgewerkt op : 03-01-2008 
(bron : gezondheid.be)

----------

